# Gum Tree



## bloomcountry

¿Cuál sería la traducción exacta al español de este árbol "Gum tree"? Tengo varias ideas, por una parte podría ser "Eucaliptus", aunque también podría ser "Gomero" o incluso "alcornoque". No estoy seguro y me gustaría saber el término español más exacto, gracias


----------



## Senorita pecas

Eucaliptus es el término más exacto.


----------



## agromusica

Es correcto pero en castellano se llama *eucalipto*


----------



## bloomcountry

Pues siento discrepar de vuestra aportación, el término exacto en español es "gomero" (de la familia de las moráceas). Por cierto, tanto "eucalipto" como "eucaliptus" son correctos en español. Véase: www.rae.es. Gracias por vuestras sugerencias...


----------



## agromusica

bloomcountry said:


> Pues siento discrepar de vuestra aportación, el término exacto en español es "gomero" (de la familia de las moráceas). Por cierto, tanto "eucalipto" como "eucaliptus" son correctos en español. Véase: www.rae.es. Gracias por vuestras sugerencias...


 
Hola otra vez, 
Tienes que saber de qué planta se habla, ya que el nombre vernáculo no es muy indicativo porque encontrarás muchas especies con el mismo nombre. 

Gum Tree y gomero se usa para diferentes especies de _Ficus_ y de _Ecalyptus._

Eucaliptus en castellano estará aceptado pero no se usa. 

Saludos


----------



## bloomcountry

Me quedo con "gomero", es el más próximo, gracias


----------



## gdiaz

Entre un gomero (rubber plant or tree) y un eucalipto (gum tree) no hay ninguna relacion.

Gomero: 4. m. Arg. Árbol ornamental de la familia de las Moráceas, de copa ancha y hojas de color verde luciente en la cara superior y más claro en la inferior, oblongas, grandes, y con fuertes nervaduras amarillentas. 

Eucalipto: 1. m. Árbol originario de Australia, de la familia de las Mirtáceas, que puede llegar hasta 100 m de altura, con tronco derecho y copa cónica, hojas persistentes, olorosas, glaucas, coriáceas, lanceoladas y colgantes, flores amarillas, axilares, y fruto capsular de tres a cuatro celdas con muchas semillas. El cocimiento de las hojas es febrífugo, la corteza da un buen curtiente y la madera sirve para la construcción y carretería, aunque es de fibra torcida. El árbol es de gran utilidad para sanear terrenos pantanosos.


----------



## bloomcountry

Siento discrepar; pe)ro no es cierto. El gomero es una variedad de Eucalipto, Véase Gran Enciclopedia Espasa: 
"El gomero es el nombre que se da a algunas de las setecientas especies de eucaliptos que supuran, tras producirse cortes en la corteza, copiosas cantidades de savia en forma de caucho. También son la especie de tamaño más grande. Algunos ejemplares de Tasmania y Victoria (Australia) pueden superar fácilmente los 90 metros de altura y acercarse a los cuatro metros de diámetro..."
 En otros diccionarios enciclopédicos también se ofrece similar interpretación. 
Según la definición del diccionario de la RAE: 
*3.     * m._ Am. Mer._ Árbol que produce goma.* 4.     * m._ Arg._ Árbol ornamental de la familia de las Moráceas, de copa ancha y hojas de color verde luciente en la cara superior y más claro en la inferior, oblongas, grandes, y con fuertes nervaduras amarillentas. 



También el Diccionario de Uso del español María Moliner lo define: 



2. Nombre genérico de todo árbol que produce goma (caucho).


Si además se tiene en cuenta la completa definición que ofrece el Diccionario Enciclopédico Espasa acerca de todas las variedades de eucaliptos (especialmente la referida al "gomero"), no deja lugar a dudas. No obstante, muchas gracias


----------



## dwqro

bloomcountry said:


> ¿Cuál sería la traducción exacta al español de este árbol "Gum tree"? Tengo varias ideas, por una parte podría ser "Eucaliptus", aunque también podría ser "Gomero" o incluso "alcornoque". No estoy seguro y me gustaría saber el término español más exacto, gracias


Pues el más exacto entonces sería Eucalipto o Eucaliptus como gustes. Ya que como bien lo mencionas, gomero es tan sólo una de las variedades del Eucalipto y por lo tanto no sería la traducción más exacta. IMHO



> 2. Nombre genérico de todo árbol que produce goma (caucho).


A ese lo conocemos por acá como el árbol del hule y no tiene relación con el Eucalipto.

Saludos


----------



## agromusica

Queridos compeñeros foreros, perdónenme que les diga que se están enredando con algo de muy fácil solución: 

¡TODAS SON CORRECTAS!

El mismo nombre común, tanto en inglés como en castellano, se usa para dos o más árboles. 
Los más comunes son: _Ficus elastica_ y _Eucalyptus globosus._

Se trata de dos tipos de árbol que lo único que tienen en común es que se usan industrialmente para la extracción de goma.

Saludos


----------



## naco

De veras, quisiera saber como llamar ciertos árboles mejor que "aquel"  árbol- 

Eucalipto no es ningún árbol llamado "gum tree" en Texas ni en otros lados  de NA ni de Mexico. Es indígeno de Australia y un exótico afuera. Su producto es en aceite - no goma. Ni tampoco tenemos gomeros como el chicle o el hule - bueno, en Veracruz y Tabasco se encuentra el chicle, pero aquí en la frontera, no. Tenemos ciertas acacias que unos llaman "gum acacia", pero el nombre común para ellas es "locust" y parece mas el huisache. Para lo que llamamos sweetgum, blackgum, y Tupelo no puedo encontrar nombre vulgar en Mexico. _Nyssa - sylvatica, - aquatica, _y_ - biflora_ son las variedades. Si un norteño sabio me puede contestar, lo agradezco.

Busco un nombre mejor para el bois d'arc - para unos, el "osage orange" (_Maclura pomifera). _Es comun aqui en Texas como en los estados norteños de la frontera. 

Ya debe ser un nombre mejor para el árbol que nos da nueces pacanas. Llamar un árbol _nuez_ no sirve y la gente indicándolos aquí lo llaman nogal como si fue nogal. El nombre _pecan_ viene del indígeno Algonquin, un tribu y idioma que nunca encontraba el español. Otra vez, espero que un norteño me endereza  en eso.

Gracias.

naco


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

bloomcountry said:


> ¿Cuál sería la traducción exacta al español de este árbol "Gum tree"? Tengo varias ideas, por una parte podría ser "Eucaliptus", aunque también podría ser "Gomero" o incluso "alcornoque". No estoy seguro y me gustaría saber el término español más exacto, gracias


 
Me parece muy rudo tu tono, al descalificar a todos. 
¿Para qué preguntar, si estás tan seguro?
Gum tree, eucalipto y alcornoque no tienen nada que ver.
Pero de seguro ya lo sabes.
Sugiero se cierre esta pregunta.


----------



## bloomcountry

No he "descalificado" a nadie; si emitir un juicio diferente es una descalificación, entonces no podríamos discutir ni promocionar el libre debate intelectual que nos ofrece este sitio de internet y que lo engrandece precisamente por la riqueza de opiniones diferentes. Es usted quien tiene que aprender a distinguir entre la mala educación y la libertad de opinión que foros de este tipo nos deparan. De todos modos, no volvía a este hilo desde mi última aportación, saludos a todos y gracias


----------



## naco

Otra vez, tal vez por el mejor.

La tortilla pedida en México no se responde con algo parecido al mismo en España. El ciprés encontrado en Toscana es otro árbol que el ciprés pantano encontrado en sitios mojados en Texas y Tamaulipas. Y lo que llamamos cedro aquí en realidad es sabina. Aquí, si pido eucalipto me entregan a una botánica o curandera. Si digo de gomero, es el muchacho que recoge la goma del chicle. 

Ojalá no se ofendan Uds. que quisiera respuestas de conocidos de la región, su flora, y nuestro idioma regional. Tenemos árboles Tupelo, sweetgum, pecan y bois d'arc - quiero saber mejor como llamarlos. Si cuento del tzimín o del ihuatz, no valdría la pena sino llamarles por sus higueras. En los casos de los árboles, ya tengo las higueras y como llamarlos en inglés Tejano. Busco palabras útiles en el español regional de norteños y Tejanos.

Aparte, tengo como pasatiempo un interés en el español arcaico de Mexico y el suroeste del EEUU. Cierto que no nos afecta tal como idioma indígeno, pero interesante como hilo de la tela de nuestra cultura. Escríbame con  intereses. 

con respeto para el lector,

naco


----------



## bloomcountry

Al margen de su infortunada "homilia-diatriba" y suspicacias personales aparte, lo que nos concierne es la traducción de un término concreto y específico que en la lengua de Shakespeare es "gum tree" y que en la de Cervantes ofrece un mayor espectro de posibilidades, dado que según mis últimos sondeos no llega a ser representado por una especie concreta sino por todo el elenco de su familia, con lo cual (según qué diccionario) puede ser: eucaliptus, árbol gomero o árbol gomífero. Pues todos ellos son árboles que "producen goma". Véase el _Diccionario de Uso del Español María Moliner_. De todos modos, el abordar la pregunta en este hilo me ha valido para comprobar la disparidad de opiniones válidas y generosas y hasta el delirio concupiscente del que mezcla "churras con merinas" donde sólo se habla de "gomero" y no de gustos, tendencias o aficiones personales. Pues eso, que ya lo dijo Don Migues de Cervantes: "El que lee mucho y anda mucho, ve mucho y sabe mucho". Pues vuesa merced que lo único me interesa en este hilo es ver y saber del "gomero". Gracias a todos y, por favor, no nos pierda más entre el espesor de los "gum trees" tejanos...


----------



## naco

Gracias, bloomcountry. Como ocurren muchas palabras en las paginas veneradas, ocurren muchos árboles en mi tierra. De uno se hace papel y de otra se gasta el mismo. Posible tienen conexiones por sus hojas. Prefiero la sombra a la jerga.

Si conoce nombrar - como regional o formal - el _Nyssa aquatica (Tupelo gum), _tal vez me lo cuenta. Mismo para _Maclura pomifera (bois d'arc)._ 

Si conoce algo de su seudónimo, entiende que Berk crió Tejano también. Le preguntaré si su espanol  soluciona. Tal vez conoce alguien de Málaga.

¡Suerte! Le sirve mejor que ingenio a veces.

naco


----------

